# Alas...it broke!



## Harvey

...the shoulder rest!

Okay...start shooting suggestions at me.

P. S. I am NOT going shoulder-rest-less! It's hard enough to play without worrying that I'll send my violin flying when I shift down!


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Hmm...*

I can't really help. Strangely enough, I think changing positions without giving the accompanist a concussion is a skill you learn. I started viola playing with a shoulder rest but took it off after the first three weeks- I found it too awkward. I don't know, I've never felt the need since, even with rapid changes in viola positions ( note that violists have an even larger reach than violinists ).


----------



## Nox

Funny...I felt I'd send the violin flying WITH the shoulder rest...much more secure feeling without it...


----------



## Quaverion

Yes, that's very true. I've felt very uncomfortable using a shoulder rest for some time now. I just feel that it might fall of and hurt the violin in a major way or something, so I've actually done a little bit of research. I ordered a bunch of shoulder rests from different companies to see which is best.

If your neck is very short, I'd suggest getting a Kinder Chinder rest, which is completely soft and uses straps, and also provides a soft place over the chin rest too.

If you do not, however, posses the neck length of a midget or dwarf, I'd advise you to get the Bon Musica shoulder rest, which conforms to your shoulder. You're literally supposed to bend it so that it fits perfectly before putting it on your violin.

I'd get Bon Musica. I didn't like Kinder Chinder, because I thought it would be nice to have a rest that I wouldn't have to worry about.


----------

